# San Marcos - Ancash



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

Bueno, una de mis tradiciones personales es hacer un _roadtrip_ por el Perú con mi papá y pues el año pasado escogimos Ancash-Huánuco para recorrer. Huaraz es bonita, pero probablemente muy ocupada, además solamente permanecimos allí un par de horas, ya que después todo fue trecho de camioneta.

Probablemente uno de mis destinos favoritos fue el pueblito de San Marcos. Uno de mis errores fatales fue no llevar la memoria de la cámara vacía, pero no volverá a pasar. Aquí les dejo un par de fotos .









Un bosquecillo de las proximidades.









La plaza matriz... Díganme si no es hermosa.









Uno de los tantos locales que rodean la plaza.









El restaurante donde desayunamos... Adentro hay un patiecillo con un balcón que da para un acantilado.​
Les prometo regresar con más fotos en el próximo _roadtrip_ .


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

El pueblo me parece pintoresco, pero las palmas van para los paisajes. Simplemente hermosos. 

Gracias por las fotos, bienvenido al foro.


----------



## alvarobendezu (Jan 24, 2007)

Se ve bien el pueblo, buscaré un poco d info de este.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Huy, se ve bonito, espero tengas más fotos.


----------



## romanito (May 30, 2006)

Bonito pueblo, se lo ve muy tranquilo.


----------



## sajinito (Aug 26, 2008)

Herbie Fully Loaded said:


> Bueno, una de mis tradiciones personales es hacer un _roadtrip_ por el Perú con mi papá y pues el año pasado escogimos Ancash-Huánuco para recorrer. Huaraz es bonita, pero probablemente muy ocupada, además solamente permanecimos allí un par de horas, ya que después todo fue trecho de camioneta.
> 
> Probablemente uno de mis destinos favoritos fue el pueblito de San Marcos. Uno de mis errores fatales fue no llevar la memoria de la cámara vacía, pero no volverá a pasar. Aquí les dejo un par de fotos .
> 
> ...



No seas malo....cómo vas a ir sin càmara o con la memoria llena. Dberìas ser banneado por eso.....:lol:


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

que bueno que muestres el pueblo


----------



## eduardo90 (Aug 6, 2008)

Se ve bonito el pueblo me gusto la verdad....jaja roadtrips son lo mejor.


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

Me parece que este delicioso pueblo de San Marcos esta en la ruta a Chavin, puede ser?

saludos


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

Gracias por sus comentarios, esto es lo que he podido encontrar en la wiki sobre el pueblo:



> *Distrito de San Marcos (Huari)*​
> El Distrito peruano de San Marcos es uno de los 16 distritos de la Provincia de Huari, ubicada en el Departamento de Ancash, perteneciente a la Región Ancash, Perú. También se le conoce como el "Paraíso de las Magnolias".
> 
> 
> ...


Esta es la foto del artículo. La torre de la iglesia confirma que se trata del mismo pueblo:

*Panorámica*









*Zoom*







Nuevamente, gracias por sus comentarios .


----------



## nekun20 (Feb 6, 2007)

que agradable y pacifico pueblito


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

La panorámica es muy bonita.


----------



## MONINCC (Aug 9, 2008)

Muy agradable!!!


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

que pintoresco el pueblito


----------



## arfurin (Aug 18, 2006)

Muy buenas tomas pero me quedo con esta...que bonitos son nuestros pueblitos Peruanos, son para pintar cuadros y cuadros...:banana:


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Lindo lugar, bellos paisajes. Aunque pocas, gracias por las fotos. ¡Bienvenido al foro!


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

ni idea que habia un pueblito tan bonito como el de las fotos,


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

De nuevo, gracias por sus buenos comentarios .

...Y sí pues, el problema de vivir en Lima es que aún si uno viviese en el Olivar y tuviera que ir a La Molina, se tiene que pasar obligatoriamente por toda la inmundicia y el desorden que dejan los carros, el smog, etc. No hay nada como chapar las maletas y pasearse por ciertos pueblitos para borrarse la idea de que los peruanos somos gente desordenada y faltos de criterio estético. Incluso en las zonas más pobres de Ancash uno puede ver qué tan bien cuidadas tienen sus iglesias y plazas. Sinceramente me muero de ganas de volver a ir.


----------



## walymr (Nov 14, 2005)

A veces siento envidia por algunas personas que viajan a cada momento, vivo 10 años en Huaraz y solo conozco el callejón de Huaylas, Chavin, San Marcos (estuve poco menos de 1 hora, ya hace 8 años), Chiquian. Es un delito que esta zona de Ancash tenga tantas zonas y pueblos pintorescos por recorrer y no lo haya hecho...prometo que trataré de conocerlo mas y tomaré todas las fotos posibles.

PD: Algo que me duele mucho es que hace 10 años cuando llegué a Huaraz todavia se podia visitar el PASTORURI antes del deshielo acelerado, ahora ha cambiado totalmente el paisaje, esto no me lo puedo perdonar.. nunca lo visité.

Saludos.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Que bonito lugar, me encanta, tiene bastante densa vegetación, casi de ceja de selva.


----------

